# substrate question for a 360 gallon



## Chef (Jul 28, 2009)

I am setting up 360 gal ( 72"x 48"x 24")
I have 14 bags of Eco Complete for plants and 5 bags of pool filter sand. I am going to make it 2 tone with areas with eco and some areas with pool sand.
I do not think I have enough substrate.
I would like to add soil to the bottom of both will this be good idea? what kind of soil and how thick on bottom and how much to the top to cap the soil with the eco and pool sand?
or is this not a good idea.
thanks


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

That would work fine, but make sure you get your top soil from a landscaping or orchard supply company and not a big box store they only carry soil that's mostly pine bark and that will end in disaster. You want it to say 'No Fertilizers' on the bag if it doesn't say that it has it no matter what the clerk says. While your there make it easier on yourself and pick up some sphagnum peat moss (lowers pH), and potash (for potassium). The Eco should add enough trace iron so you shouldn't need any iron Chelate unless you want to you can get that from greenleafaquariums.com or aquariumfertilizer.com. They will add trace elements to help fert your tank for the next year or so.

The way I would do it is put a three inch cap of eco around the edge of the tank like the crust of a pie shell then sprinkle the peat, potash and iron cleat if you want it on the bare glass as a light dusting so that it covers most of the bottom in equal parts, it doesn't have to fully cover the bottom. Then add the top soil as the pie filler to cover all of the tank bottom in a two to 2.5 inch depth. Then add the cap materiel the way you want it in a one inch depth. That way the cheap top soil is the bulk of your purchase. 

- Brad


----------



## Chef (Jul 28, 2009)

Brad 
Thank you very much for your imput. Can I use more in my capping if I like it deeper bed or is 1 inch the max


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

Yep you can use more but make sure to plant plenty of deep rooted plants if you go over the 3" mark to keep the soil from compacting and forming gas pockets. Even then once a month I'd poke it with a chopstick to be careful.

- Brad


----------

